# What to do with Coffee Mate creamer



## jpinmaryland (Mar 6, 2008)

I got a whole jug of this and since I dont need it in my coffee I was wondering if I could use it like cream. This is the liquid creamer and not the powder.

Like make pastry creme out of it, or make zabaglione out of it. DOes that work?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I got a whole jug of this and since I dont need it in my coffee I was wondering if I could use it like cream. This is the liquid creamer and not the powder.
> 
> Like make pastry creme out of it, or make zabaglione out of it. DOes that work?


I cannot handle the taste of milk YUK..But every now and then I get a hankering for cornflakes and fruit..Pour the coffee creamer over the flakes, it's like having  your cereal with cream...Yuumers..

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 6, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I got a whole jug of this and since I dont need it in my coffee I was wondering if I could use it like cream. This is the liquid creamer and not the powder.
> 
> Like make pastry creme out of it, or make zabaglione out of it. DOes that work?


 
There are several recipes on their site - i.e. cheesecake etc.

COFFEE-MATE - Recipes


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 6, 2008)

I doubt you can use it for pastry cream or zabaglione, but like Kadesma says, it is pretty good on cereal, and I have used it for cream soups in a pinch. Maybe in hot cocoa to make it richer?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 6, 2008)

We often use it in cream soups as well as long as it is unflavored. Right now there is a bottle of hazelnut flavored creamer sitting around that I should find a use for. I don't take creamer in my coffee, and DW doesn't like the hazelnut flavor.


----------



## Angie (Mar 7, 2008)

I bet it would be good on Ol-blue's Dutch Oven Mixed Berry Cobbler!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 7, 2008)

A hazelnut flavoured creamer I would  add to a chocolate cake mix.  Esp if you then turned it into a Swiss Roll!!!


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 7, 2008)

If you have kids, you could make ice cream with it.  I remember doing it in science class when I was in high school, just for fun.  Put the creamer with sugar and vanilla (if it's unsweetened) in a ziplock, then place that bag inside a large bag full of ice cubes and salt.  Give each kid a bag of their own (or let them do it themselves), and have the kids wear gloves and work the plastic bag in their hands until ice cream forms in the inner bag.  I remember having a lot of fun doing that.


----------



## Constance (Mar 7, 2008)

DH makes a delicious after dinner drink with Kahlua and Coffemate liquid creamer. It would also be good with Amaretto.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I figured alcohol would be useful, about half way through the thread. It is flavored so the soup route is out.

I am definitely going to try for ice cream as my 4 1/2 year old is seriously interested in kitchen stuff. She actually learned to break eggs awhile back and lately now she actually pulls them apart and drops them in. She didnt used do that, but always liked breaking them. I never used to do desserts, but since she's into it, I've learned.

Why cant you make cream out of this stuff?


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 8, 2008)

I would guess you can't make whipped cream out of it cuz it's not a natural ingredient.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 8, 2008)

You can use it to make mashed or whipped potatoes.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, you could like my m-i-law did, use it to thicken stews, soups, and add a little to veggies.  I also add some to hot cocoa ever so often.  I believe that you can also freeze this stuff if you have the room.  It would be easy to Google and find out for sure.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

I also forgot to add that Heloise's Hints has some wonderful flavored coffee mixes that use it as an ingredient to make great gifts for Christmas,  brithdays, etc. especially wrapped with a nice mug. I'm sure that you can Google that as well.  Good luck!!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 8, 2008)

If it's flavoured, I would also look at adding it to smoothies, milkshakes and custards.


----------



## Caine (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd dump it down the sink, but then I know what's in it. Read the label.

*INGREDIENTS:* Water, partially hydrogenated soybean and/or cottonseed oil, sugar, sodium caseinate (a milk derivative - not a source of lactose), dipotassium phosphate, mono- and diglycerides, artificial flavor, beta carotene color.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 11, 2008)

Caine said:


> I'd dump it down the sink, but then I know what's in it. Read the label.
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:* Water, partially hydrogenated soybean and/or cottonseed oil, sugar, sodium caseinate (a milk derivative - not a source of lactose), dipotassium phosphate, mono- and diglycerides, artificial flavor, beta carotene color.


 
LOL!  That is exactly what I wanted to say!


----------

